# Captured Aircrafts: Germany



## gekho (Feb 14, 2012)

War is the best testing ground for all types of fighting materiel, and this is particularly true of aircraft and their equipment. The Italian conquest of Ethiopia, the Spanish Civil War, and the Sino-Japanese conflict have all provided excellent laboratories for experiment in the design and performance of combat planes. In the present war, air power has played, and will continue to play, such an important role, that all belligerents are constantly engaged in improving their planes. Construction, speed, maneuverability, range, ceiling, armor, and fire power of aircraft are subject to daily study and change. Since World War I, the character and scope of air warfare has been revolutionized, necessitating vast improvements in design and construction. Nations have approached this problem from different angles with varying results. During peacetime, efforts were made--particularly by the Axis countries--to guard their most important air secrets from potentially hostile powers, although certain revelations could not be avoided when the aircraft were tested in actual battle experience such as the Spanish Civil War.

With the outbreak of World War II, it became vitally important for each belligerent to acquire as complete information as possible with respect to its opponents' planes in order to have the technical knowledge with which to combat them. The Germans were very late in recognizing the importance of information to be obtained from captured planes and equipment. Their plans for a lightning war did not envisage the necessity for keeping up with their opponent's technical developments. The Battle of Britain was the beginning of the lesson that showed them their error, but it was not until 6 months or so later that a formalized procedure for the salvage and examination of crashed and captured enemy aircraft began to be put into effect.

Every officer of the German Air Force who sees an enemy airplane shot down, force land, or crash in his vicinity, is required to report the incident immediately by telephone to the Air Liaison Officer at Division Headquarters, who in turn forwards the information through channels to the Luftgaukommando (German air corps district headquarters). The observing officer can telephone direct to the Luftgaukommando if such communication is available. A German Air Force officer will convey the necessary information by Air Dispatch Letter Service. The report must include identity of reporting unit and of the guard furnished, the location, nationality, and condition of the aircraft, and the location of the crew. The task of salvage is delegated by the Luftgaukommando usually to the commanding officer of the airdrome area nearest to the location of the plane; he dispatches a first salvage detachment by car. This detachment consists of an officer, a technician, a photographer, and one member of each of the communications and ordnance staffs.

At the scene of the crash, photographs are taken immediately, and the negatives sent to the Luftgaukommando photo section for examination. A preliminary technical report is then prepared for transmission to, and evaluation by, Luftgaukommando Intelligence. This report should contain a description of the plane, including data as to its position, special characteristics, construction, armament and equipment, performance, and purpose. All tactical material and personal documents of the crew should accompany the report. The member of the technical staff with the detachment will then request a salvage squad from the airdrome to complete the salvage, and this squad will include an engine specialist and additional special personnel. Salvage operations by Army or Air Force Troops are never permitted. Their duty is merely to guard the plane until the arrival of the salvage squad in order to prevent removal of any parts for souvenirs or other purposes. The flying equipment is salvaged into two groups, signal and flight data being segregated from technical material. All salvaged material is conveyed to the main Air Force station in the area, and from there to the Air Force branch concerned, except that radio equipment is dispatched via the Luftgaukommando to Chief Signal Officer, Air Ministry.

Reports by the airdrome authorities responsible for the salvage operation must immediately be made by telephone or radio to the Air Ministry and Air Staff Intelligence of the Air Force High Command in case of the signal equipment, and to the Chief Equipment Officer on the technical material. Other detailed written reports on the salvage operation, and on the plane and its equipment, are made respectively to the Luftgaukommando and the Chief Signal Officer. If there is any danger of the aircraft catching fire or being "shot up" by the enemy, all possible efforts must be made immediately to salvage equipment--particularly photographic equipment, maps, and documents--and to transmit the same to the responsible officer, together with a description of the plane from which they were taken, and the precise time and place of crash. The crew will be made prisoners of war, segregated, interrogated, and disposed of in the usual manner. Any documents in their possession are sent to Luftgaukommando Intelligence immediately. 

Source: Salvage of Captured Aircraft by the German Air Force, WWII Tactical and Technical Trends, No. 16, January 14, 1943 (Lone Sentry)


----------



## gekho (Feb 14, 2012)

P-47F-2-RA "Agnes" SN: 42-22490.- Flown by 2nd Lt. William E. Roach of 358th Squadron/355th Fighter Group/8th Air Force. Roach was on his third mission on November 7, 1943 while escorting B-17's of the 8th Airforce's 1st and 3rd Air Divisions. Becoming disoriented in poor weather, with fuel running low and after watching the squadron leader crash land, Roach began looking for an suitable airfield for an emergency landing. Lt. Roach spotted a field and landed, followed a vehicle to a parking place and shut down. Only then did Roach realize the people surrounding the plane were Germans! Lt. Roach spent the remainder of the war at Stalag Luft I and had provided the Luftwaffe with it's first intact P-47F-2-RA (42-22490). The other example captured was the P-47D (T9+LK) that was recaptured by U.S. troops at Göttingen during late 1944.


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

Some good info here mate, thanks! Will be watching this thread with interest...


----------



## gekho (Feb 14, 2012)

This captured Vickers Wellington Mk.IC (RAF serial L7842) was in service with the German Luftwaffe, probably based at the test center at Rechlin, circa 1941. L7842 was delivered in mid-1940. It was lost on 6 February 1941 while in service with No. 311 Squadron, RAF, while on a mission to Boulogne (France). It was forced to land, and captured intact. The crew of the bomber was composed by:

P/O 82541 F. Cigos RAF PoW No.402.
Sgt 787198 P. Uraba RAF PoW No.450.
P/O 82588 E. Busina PAF PoW No.401.
Flt/Lt 82532 Ernst Valenta RAF PoW No 415, murdered by Gestapo late Mar44, following mass escape from Sagen. Reported he was amongst early pairs of escapers from tunnel 24Mar44. Recaptured in Gorlitz area last seen alive 31Mar44 amongst group of ten RAF officers in the charge of Oberreigierungsrat Scharpwinkel.
Sgt 787232 G. Kopal RAF PoW No.441.
P/O 82903 K. Krizek RAF PoW No.407.


----------



## gekho (Feb 15, 2012)

At the date of the German attack, 17 Soviet Air Force regiments (IAPs) based near the Soviet borders had already received a total of 917 MiGs, plus 64 received by Baltic and Black Sea Naval Aviation; in spite of this, only pilots of few units (20th Mixed Air Division, 41st, 124th, 126th IAP of the Western Special Military District and the 23rd Kiev Air Regiment, 55 IAP on the Southern front) were able to fly well this aircraft. Probably, Stalin was conscious of the weakening of his armed forces, and made anything to gain time delaying the war; he ignored many informations preannouncing the German attack some months before. He thought they were false informations, maybe created by British or by German officers that wanted him to react with some provocations to force Hitler to really start a war against him.

The aircrafts based near the border were forthemost destroyed during the first attack of the Luftwaffe on the early morning of June 22, 1941, the first day of war. The 9th Mixed Aircraft Division had a total of 409 aircrafts, of which at least 233 were new MiGs; it lost 347 of its aircrafts on the first day of war, fortemost destroyed on the ground. On the morning of 22 June, Soviet Army air Force Commander General P. Zhigarev sent 99 new MiG-3s on the front, but the decision was wrong: Soviets had to evacuate rapidly many airfields, and often there was not the possibility to fly away all aircrafts, so many of them had to be abandoned or destroyed. On June 24, there was not a single new fighter in the west, but on 25 June more than 200 new aircrafts arrived, and new regiments arrived at the front daily. The Germans captured 22 MiGs in near-flyable condition and tried to sell them to Finland. Finns were aware of the problems of MiG-3s, so they refused to pay them, hoping to obtain them for free, but this didn't happened. 

Source: mig3captured


----------



## gekho (Feb 15, 2012)

Design of the Yakovlev Yak-1 medium-altitude interceptor/fighter began in November 1938, and from it evolved a series of remarkable aircraft (produced in vast numbers) which made an important mark in the history of aviation. Known initially as the I-26, the type had a wooden wing combined with a fuselage of mixed construction and main landing gear units retracting inwards into the underside of the wing. The I-26 looked a thoroughbred and was dubbed 'Beauty' by its design team. Flown initially on 13 January 1940, the first prototype was soon lost in a fatal accident, but the development programme was continued without any break by the second prototype which incorporated some improvements. A pre-production batch of Yak-1s was flying by the end of the year and 64 initial series machines had also been completed by then. Changes were introduced during the course of production and many aircraft of the main variants were completed from early 1942 with all increased span more pointed wing. A new pilot's canopy and cut-down rear fuselage were introduced on the Yak-1B and reduction of overall weight was achieved with the Yak-1M. The mount of many leading Soviet fighter pilots, Yak-1s equipped a high proportion of fighter squadrons from 1942 onwards, when the type was phased out of production in mid-1943, a total of 8,721 series aircraft of all versions had been completed. 

Many Yak-1 fell into Luftwaffe hands intact during the first days of Barbarossa. This gave the Luftwaffe a chance to fly them against their own fighters and test it for weaknesses. After flying it for a time, the Germans found the Yak-1 to be both underpowered and underarmed.


----------



## gekho (Feb 15, 2012)

he source for the Luftwaffe Gladiators is probably from Soviet aircraft captured during the initial part of Operation Barbarossa in June 1941. The Soviet forces had in their turn captured these aircraft during the occupation of Latvia and Lithuania in July 1940. Within the US National Archives in Washington is a captured document listing the war materiel captured by the Luftwaffe by 1 September 1941 amongst which was listed 13 (other sources however claims that it was 15) Gladiators. Eleven of these were recorded as 'condition I/II' (airworthy or minimal damage) and two in 'condition III' (repairable at unit level). It is probable that spares such as Mercury engines were also captured. On available evidence, including known delivery dates, it is therefore now almost certain that some, if not all, of the Luftwaffe's Gladiators came from the ex-Latvian contract.

The Gladiators were dismantled and transported by train to Germany. In 1980 Anton Totzauer, an ex-Luftwaffe pilot who had served with Erg.Gr.(S) 1 recalled the "Glosters" arriving at Langendiebach by rail in a dismantled state in 1942. He stated that they wore Soviet stars but once these were removed "Finnish" swastikas became evident. As the Finnish aircraft are all accounted for, it is virtually certain that these were ex-Latvian aircraft. At this stage of the war of course, Finland was fighting alongside Germany against the Soviet Union. It is likely that Luftwaffe personnel would be aware that Finnish aircraft were identified by a blue swastika, but less likely that they would realise that the pre-war Latvian Air Force used a red swastika, so it is easy to see how an incorrect assumption could be made.

Also during the Norwegian campaign, of April 1940, some of the Norwegian Air Force Gladiators made force-landings on several frozen lakes. This was due to either combat damage or running out of fuel. Some of these may have been transported back to Germany as war booty. The Luftwaffe's Gladiators were apparently Mk Is with fixed pitch wooden airscrews and were employed by Erganszungsgruppe (S) 1 from Langendiebach near Hanau during 1942-3. Erg.Gr. (S) 1 ('S' for Schlepp - towed) was a training Gruppe giving primary and operational training for assault glider pilots. Training was mainly conducted on the DFS230 glider. For glider towing duties however the unit used a wide variety of types, including German Arado Ar65s and Heinkel He46s, Czech Avia B-534s and the larger Letov S-328 and at least 10 Gladiators, usually described as 'Glosters'.

To have operated the Gladiators at virtually squadron strength, it is likely that the Luftwaffe acquired the type from a limited number of sources in such condition to enable their regular use. In addition, before using a type it would be probable that at least some spares backup would be required, and would also need to have been available. Within Erg.Gr. (S) 1 it would appear that the various glider towing aircraft types were used by each of the four Staffeln within the Gruppe, rather than concentrated into one. 

The Gladiator of the picture was captured in Norway in 1940 (N5579)

Source: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=31827


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool stuff!


----------



## A4K (Feb 16, 2012)

With Hugh!


----------



## gekho (Feb 16, 2012)

The Amiot 143M entered service in July 1935, with deliveries continuing through 1936 and 1937. By the time the last deliveries were made in March 1938, the Amiot was quite out of date, and began to be replaced by more modern aircraft such as the Bloch MB.131. Nevertheless at the outbreak of the Second World War, Amiot 143s equipped 5 metropolitan groupes together with a single African based groupe. During the Phoney War, Amiot 143M groupes carried out reconnaissance and leaflet raids over Germany. 87 Amiot 143M remained in front line service on 10 May 1940, 50 equipping four metropolitan groupes: GBs I/34 and II/34 in the north, GBs I/38 and II/38 in the East, and 17 equipping one African groupe, GB II/63, which was in the process of re-equipping with Martin 167Fs. Following the start of the Battle of France, the Amiot 143M was mainly used in night attacks against German airfields and lines of communications, with losses relatively low. One notable exception was a daylight raid by 10 Amiots from GBs I/34, II/34, and II/38 led by Commandant de Laubier against German bridgeheads near Sedan on 14 May 1940. Despite fighter escort, two Amiots were shot down while a third force-landed before reaching its base.

By the time of the Armistice, the Amiot 143M had dropped a total of 474 tonnes (523 tons) of bombs. 52 Amiot 143Ms were in the Unoccupied Zone and 25 were in French North Africa. They were reorganized into GBs I/38 and II/38 and were used until July 1941 when they were replaced by LeO 451 bombers. Some planes of the II/38 served as a transports for the French in Syria. This groupe later went over to the Allied side after their landings in Africa. The last Amiot 143M was retired from service in February. A few Amiot 143M are reported to have been commandeered by the Germans and used as transports. Only 11 planes were left in the Unoccupied Zone when it was occupied by the Germans in 1943, and only three were flightworthy.


----------



## gekho (Feb 16, 2012)

Most of you probably heard stories about secret special Luftwaffe units such as KG 200 and Zirkus Rosarius. There are some other info about planes used by those units. One of most wanted Allied plane was B-17 Flying Fortress. During whole World War Two Germans were able to capture several dozen of Fortress and they could use as many as seven Fortress. Five of them were B-17F version and two others were B-17G planes. It's short story of capture and use all B-17 in German hands.

B-17F-27-BO "Wulf Hound" - First Fortress captured by Germans was B-17F-27-BO "Wulf Hound" (41-24585) from 360BS 303BG "Hell's Angels". Damaged by German fighters during bombing run 12th of December 1942 and heavily damaged during return flight by Bf 110 from NJG 1. Pilot of B-17 Lieutenant Flickinger was forced to landing on Leeuwarden airfield in Netherland. Plane was repaired and two days later (after adding German national insignia) with cover of two Bf 110 flew to Rechlin. Aircraft was tested and later had tournee in Germany and France in different fighter units. Pilots could recognize strong and weak points of Flying Fortress and could better fought with them. Plane was exhibited at Lärz airfield in 12th of June 1943 during exhibition of captured Allied planes. Together with B-17F other planes such as B-24, P-47D, P-51, P-38, Avro Lancaster, DH Mosquito, Typhoon and Spitfire were shown. "Wulf Hound" come back to Rechlin in July 1943 and was used in trials with DFS 230 glider. German engineers still examined technical data and engineering. Plane was transferred to KG 200 in September 1943 and coded A3+AE. Below you may see some photos made between June and September 1943 during trials in Rechlin. 

B-17F-85-BO "Flak Dancer" - Second B-17 in German hands was B-17F-85-BO "Flak Dancer" (42-30048) from 544BS 384BG. Plane piloted by Lieutenant Dalton Wheat forced landed at Laon airfield in France. After repairs and traditional period of trials in Rechlin plane was transfered to KG 200 in Spring 1944 and coded A3+CE.

B-17F-90-BO "Down and Go!" - B-17F-90-BO "Down and Go!" was surely cursed plane. Problems with plane piloted by Lieutenant Ned Palmer begun soon after take off. Both inner engines failed and pilot was forced to disable them. Crew wanted to drop some bombs on Germany and flew forward. Shortly before target engine number four overheated and pilot had to disable it too. Navigator set course on Sweden but plane has landed on Wehrmacht exercise field in Avedore Holme, Denmark. Plane was encircled by German soldiers but crew was able to destroy secret Norden gunsight. Plane was transported to city Kastrup, Denmark where was repaired by Heinkel plants' engineers. After repairs and traditional period of trials in Rechlin plane was transfered to KG 200 in Spring 1944 and coded A3+EE (however later had code A3+BB).

B-17F-100-BO "Miss Nonalee II" - Last B-17 captured by Germans in 1943 was B-17F-100-BO "Miss Nonalee II" (42-30336) from 548BS 385BG. This plane piloted by Lieutenant Glyndon G. Bell was damaged 9th of October 1943 during bombing run on Arado plant in Anklam (Eastern Prussia). Crew decided to go to Sweden but they made mistake and flew to Denmark. All crew members excluding pilot jumped and were caught by Danish police collaborating with Germans. Lieutenant Bell made forced landing near Varde, Denmark and after failed try to set fire on bomber evaded Danish policeman and was transported by Danish Resistance to Sweden. Meanwhile Germans sent from Flensburg transport plane Ar 232 with technicians. After few hours work lightened plane took off to Rechlin. There in unknown what happened with plane after repairs and traditional period of trials in Rechlin.

B-17G-25-DL - First B-17 captured in 1944 was B-17G-25-DL (42-38017) from 349BS 100BG "Bloody Hundredth". Plane piloted by Lieutenant John G. Grossage was damaged 3rd of March 1944. After loss one of engines and heavy wounding one of crew members (plane technician) pilot decided to flew to Sweden but navigator made mistake and plane landed at Schlezwig-Jagel airfield in Northern Germany. After repairs and period of trials in Rechlin plane was transfered to KG 200 in Spring 1944 and probably coded A3+GE.

B-17F-115-BO "Phyllis Marie" - Last B-17F captured by Germans was B-17F-115-BO "Phyllis Marie" (42-30713) from 568BS 390BG. Plane was captured 8th of March 1944 after landing at Vaerlose, Denmark.

B-17G-10-VE - Last airworthy B-17 captured in 9th of April 1944 by Germans was B-17G-10-VE from 731BS 452BG.

B-17 in Kampfgeschwader 200 - All B-17 (excluding "Miss Nonalee II") were transfered to KG 200 - special Luftwaffe unit. Germans had not enogh planes with that range as B-17s. Planes had applied German national insignia, code letters (beginning from A3 - letters of KG 200) and special night camouflage. Germans added some equipment: barometrical altimeter ASI and radioaltimeter FuG 101. B-17s served in KG 200 in two Staffel, 1.Staffel was combat when 4.Staffel was training one. Planes based on Finsterwalde airfield. German pilots were happy, because Fortress was formidable plane. They flew everywhere: Soviet Union, Poland, Greece, Italy, France, Belgium, Netherland, Ireland and even Palestine and Africa! All planes were top secret and target was known only for pilot and navigator. Service in KG 200 was very dangerous - first planes were lost 15th of May and 27th of June 1944 during combat missions. Next plane was heavily damaged 19th of November 1944. B-17 "Down and Go!" was destroyed during mission in Spanish-French border area. Plane piloted by pilots Knappenscheider and von Pechmann with 10 French collaborators took of in 9th February 1945. Shortly after took off plane exploded (about one hundred meters above airstripe) and all aboard were killed. Last plane lost during war took place 2nd of March 1945. Plane took off 11.08 p.m. from airfield Stuttgart-Euchterdingen with 8 members of crew, 9 agents and 3 containers with equipment. When plane come back to home base was shot down by British night fighting Mosquito. Part crew jumped with parachute.

Since September 1944 B-17 of KG 200 started from Finnow airfield. During following months planes made several dozen sorties over Soviet Union and Poland area. One of most dangerous flights was 20th of December 1944 when plane which took off from airfield in Cracow (Poland) with 6 agents on board had to flew in Odessa area. Just before jump one of Soviet agents throwed hand grenade. One of gunners had incredible reflex and jettisioned primed grenade. When next time crews had to carry Soviet agents, they bowsed Russians and jettisioned them over targed unconscious. To the end of the war planes started from Hildesheim, Wackersleben and Fürstenfelsbruck airfields. Last combat mission took place in 2nd of May 1945. All survived planes were probably destroyed by their crews or captured by Soviets. 

Sources: Luftwaffe Resource Group - B-17 Flying Fortress Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Battle-Damaged B-17 Flying Fortresses: Wing hits


----------



## gekho (Feb 17, 2012)

After the sale of their A-101s to Spain, the Czechoslovakian Air Force was faces with the fact of having too little operational/training aircraft for their light bomber component and the development and delivery of more modern equipment (A-300 and B-71) would last for years to come. So the decision was made to put a modern Praga built Hispano Suiza 12Ydrs (for instance the standard engine for the Avia B-534) in the redesigned Aero airframe as a stop-gap. So the Ab-101 was born, the prototype was flown in September 1935, an order was placed for 64 production aircraft, and production continued until 1937. 

After the German occupation most the Ab-101s were were seized by the Luftwaffe for training purposes and some were handed over to the newly created Slovakian Air Force. Very little is known about the use of the Ab-101 with several Luftwaffe training schools, nor when these aircraft were replaced by more competent German designs. Maybe some Czech, Slovakian or German readers can provide us some more facts about this subject. The only hard facts I have are some pictures of Ab-101s in Luftwaffe colors and I will show these below without any comment, speculations or assumptions. Altogether some sixteen A-100s and Ab-101s were handed over to the newly created Slovakian Air Force and ten of them still served in the 6th Flight on the 1st of January 1940. At least one Slovakian Ab-101 (together with two Letov S-328s) managed to escape to Poland on the 7th of June 1939, three months after the Slovakian Air Force was created and three months before the German attack on Poland in September the same year. Shortly after the Germans had occupied Dblin airport, the next picture was taken. Surprisingly, the Aero shown here, still wears its former Czechoslovakian markings, but to my opinion, this has to be the same aircraft. 

Source: AERONET GCE / IBERONET: El Aero A-100 series (incluyendo el Aero A-101 en España) parte 1


----------



## gekho (Feb 17, 2012)

After the collapse of France, Germany captured many French planes. There was unknown number of airworthy Morane Saulnier MS 406 and MS 410 fighters (no less than 120 planes) and Germans tried to recover as many as possible. One plane (with German markings) was exhibited in Aviation Museum in Berlin. Other captured planes were transfered to SNACAO plants in Bourges, where, after repairs, they were repainted in typical German camouflage (RLM 70/71/65) and German markings. Planes were used mainly for training purposes together with older versions of Messerschmitt Bf 109 (B, C and D) and Focke Wulf Fw 56. In 1941 Germans sold 25 of these captured MS 406s and MS 410s to Fin

After seizing non-occupied part of France in November 1942, Germany captured more Morane fighters resulting in as many as 46 of these fighters entering Luftwaffe service. Transfered to Morane Saulnier plants in Ossun-Tarbes, these aircraft were modified to German standards (i.e. they were equipped with FuG 7 R/T set). Later planes were repainted and sent to operational traning units such as JG 101, JG 103 and JG 105. They were used together with Dewoitine D.520C1, older Bf 109 (B-E versions) and older Fw 190A. Intensive and fast training of many young pilots caused many accidents. Soon only 33 Moranes survived and were sold to Bulgaria and Croatia. Fate of plane exhibited in museum in Berlin in still unknown, probably destroyed by Allied bombing.

Source: Luftwaffe Resource Center - A Warbirds Resource Group Site - Foereign Aircraft In Luftwaffe Service


----------



## gekho (Feb 17, 2012)

In 1943 Italy surrendered to Allies and Germany was forced to seize all country. They captured many planes, mainly outdated, but some of them were still good enough to fly and fight. Germans tried to capture as much good fighters as possible. They focused on MC.202 and MC.205, FIAT G-55 and Reggiane Re-2005 fighters. Overall 47 of captured Macchi MC.202 fighters were used by Luftwaffe mainly for operational training. For combat duties Luftwaffe used only Macchi MC.205 Veltro (Greyhound). Several German MC.202 were transfered to Croatia.


----------



## gekho (Feb 18, 2012)

A dozen of captured Curtiss Hawks were assigned to 7/JG 77 during August - October 1940 as make-shift equipment while awaiting delivery of their Bf109's. During that period the Hawks were used to shoot a movie. The Luftwaffe also used Curtiss Hawks at E-Stelle Rechlin and JFS 4 at Fürth (some Hawks apparently were still in use when JFS 4 was redesignated I/JG 104 in March 1943).

In spring 1941 the German Luftwaffe agreed to sell some of their war booty Frencb and Norwegian Hawk 75A:s . The Espenlaub Flugzeugbau ,Wuppertal, installed german equipment. The first delivery to Finland consisted of seven Cyclone-engined aircraft, arriving in Finland between June 23rd and 30th in 1941. They were given serial numbers Cuc 501... .507. They were accompanied by nine Twin Wasp-engined aircraft which were given. serial numbers Cuw-551.. .559. The second delivery arrived between July 28th and August 2nd. All eleven were Twin Wasp-engined and they were given serial numbers Cuw-560... 570. A later delivery on December 5,1941 brought two more Twin Wasp-engined aircraft. The serial numbers were made uniform, the newcomers being given CU-571 . . . 572. So far all the aircraft had been shipped in wooden crates. They were assembled at the State Aircraft Factory and delivered directly to the squadrons. In spring 1943 further fifteen Hawk 75A's were bought from the German War Booty Depot. These aircraft had served in the French Air Force three years earlier. They were brought from Dusseldorf by Finnish pilots. The first four arrived onJune 13th and the next five on July 4th. In autumn 1943 two more aircraft came on September 11th and one on November 18th. The last three arrived in early 1944; two on January 4th and the last one on January 11th. They were overhauled at the State Aircraft Factory and were given serial numbers CU-573. .. 587.

Source: Axis History Forum • View topic - Captured Curtiss Hawks used by Luftwaffe? Curtiss Hawk 75


----------



## gekho (Feb 18, 2012)

The MB.200 was a French bomber aircraft of the 1930s designed and built by Societé des Avions Marcel Bloch. A twin-engined high-winged monoplane with a fixed undercarriage, over 200 MB.200s were built for the French Air Force, and the type was also licence built by Czechoslovakia, but it soon became obsolete, and was largely phased out by the start of the Second World War. The Bloch 200 saw limited service on the Lorraine front during 1939, mostly night sorties to drop leaflets over Germany. During the winter of 1939-40 it was moved onto secondary duties, and by the start of the German offensive in the west on 10 May 1940 only Esc. 3/39 in Syria and GB I/61 were still operating the aircraft. Esc. 3/39 was still operating the type during the Allied invasion of Syria in June 1941, and used it to carry out some raids on British targets in the area before the fighting ended. Some Bloch 200s captured in France were used as training aircraft by the Luftwaffe.


----------



## gekho (Feb 21, 2012)

The North American Aviation BT-9 was a low-wing single piston engine monoplane primary trainer aircraft that served with the United States Army Air Corps (USAAC) and other allied countries during World War II. It was a contemporary of the Kaydet biplane trainer and was used by pilots in Basic Flying Training following their completion of Primary in the Kaydet. In United States Navy (USN) service it was designated the NJ-1. France ordered 230 NA-57 and NA-64 (Export version of BT-9 and a more advanced version). 111 were in France before the invasion and were then used by the Germans. Remaining 119 delivered to RCAF as 'Yale I'.


----------



## gekho (Feb 21, 2012)

The Luftwaffe was known to have captured some I-16s and UTI-4s two-seat trainers (two of which were marked with the Stammkennzeichen codes DM+HC and DM+HD) and flown from Rechlin by Kampfgeschwader 200 (KG 200). The Luftwaffe was not the only air force able to test its fighters against the I-16; the Japanese captured a few I-16s and the Romanian Air Force also got one when a Soviet pilot defected. The Finnish Air Force (FAF) captured some I-16s (along with several other Soviet types). During the Winter War and the Continuation War, the Finns captured six I-16s and one I-16UTI. Two of the captured I-16s and I-16UTIs were put back into flying condition and flight tested.


----------



## gekho (Feb 21, 2012)

The Fokker T.VIII was a Dutch twin-engined torpedo-bomber and reconnaissance floatplane developed in the late 1930s, which served in the Dutch, British and German air forces. The aircraft was originally developed as a result of a request from the Dutch Naval Aviation Service for an aircraft for use in home waters and in the Dutch East Indies. At the time of the German invasion in 1940, nine aircraft relocated to bases in France, and on 22 May 1940 escaped to the UK to form the basis of No. 320 (Netherlands) Squadron RAF, Coastal Command, based at Pembroke Dock in South Wales. Eventually lack of spares meant that these aircraft were retired. Meanwhile, the Germans completed the T.VIII's, still under construction at the Fokker factory, and after evaluation at Travemünde, operated them in the Black Sea in the reconnaissance, air-sea rescue and anti-submarine role. In May 1941, Dutch Lieutenant Beelaerts van Blokland, together with pilot Govert Steen, Fokker technician Lindeman and resistance fighter Boomsma, stole a T.VIIIW in German service floating in the Amsterdam IJ and flew it to England to join the Allied forces.


----------



## A4K (Feb 22, 2012)

Good stuff mate!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## gekho (Feb 22, 2012)

Avia B-534 was Czech-built fighter. German forces captured about 350 planes (including Bk-534). These were concentrated at the airfields of Merseburg, Erding near Munich and several others, whence they were distributed to Luftwaffe units and offered to the satellite states. Luftwaffe organized a conversion course (so-called Avia Lehrgang) in Herzogenaurach. The ex-Czechoslovak fighters were used mainly as training machines with A/B Schulen and the Jagdfliegerschulen both on German and occupied soil. Some of the aircraft were used for special purposes (see carrier-capable Bk-534), especially a group of B-534 playing the Polish PZL-11c fighters in the "Kampfgeschwader Lützow" propaganda film.

Three machines Avia Bk-534 were modified for service on the German aircraft carrier "Graf Zeppelin", a vessel, which ultimately was never completed. The aircraft were given spools for catapult launching, a folding hook for arrested and thus equipped they were tested in 1940 to 1941 period. The airframe structure was not designed to withstand the concentrated loads of arrestal landings, the A-frame hook got pulled out from the fuselage on several occasions and the carrier-borne career of the Bk-534 fighter ended even before the German aircraft carrier project was abandoned.

Source: Luftwaffe Resource Center - A Warbirds Resource Group Site - Foereign Aircraft In Luftwaffe Service


----------



## gekho (Feb 22, 2012)

The SB (Skorostnoy Bombardirovschik – High-speed Bomber) was one of the world’s first twin-engined bombers with smooth metal plating and retractable chassis. SB (ANT-40) has constructed in the A. N. Tupolev design bureau under the supervision of A.A. Archangelsky. It made its maiden flight in October 7, 1934. M-100 engines powered first serial aircraft. They took part in Spanish Civil War (nicknamed “Katiushka” by Republicans and “Martin Bomber” by Nationalists). Since 1937 it were produced SB with M-100A engines and three-blade propellers. These aircraft became the basis of Soviet bomber aviation. SB took part in many armed conflicts in late 30s and in the initial stage of the Soviet-German War. In 1938 began license building of SB 2M-100 in Czechoslovakia as Avia B-71. These aircraft later served in Bulgarian Air Force and German Luftwaffe.


----------



## gekho (Feb 22, 2012)

More pics


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2012)

Interesting! ICM do a Luftwaffe Avia B-71 in 1:72 scale.


----------



## gekho (Feb 23, 2012)

After seizing non-occupied part of France in November 1942, Germans captured 246 Dewoitine D.520C1 fighters, but only 182 of them were airworthy. Repainted and reequipped (i.e. German R/T FuG 7 and FuG 7a) served in Luftwaffe for operational training. There were used in three units: JG 101 in Nancy (later at Pau-Nord) in France, JG 103 in Zeltweg in Austria (later in Brussels area) and JG 105 in Paris-Le Bourget and in Chartres. Dewoitine fighters were used for combat and operational training after primary training on Ar 96. Some of German captured planes were sold to German Allies, some destroyed during France Campaign in 1944 or recaptured by Free French pilots and French Resistance. Last known were used in September 1944 by JG 103 in Brussels area.


----------



## gekho (Feb 23, 2012)

Along with the Savoia-Marchetti S.M.79, the CANT Z.1007 Alcione series of bombers served as the backbone of the Regia Aeronautica's conventional and torpedo strike forces in World War II. Under the aegis of the firm of CANT, Ingeniere Filippo Zappata began design studies of the CANT Z.1007 and Z.1011 in 1935: both were powered by 625kW Isotta-Fraschmi Asso XI RC.15 engines, for which the former had three and the latter two. The relatively low power ratings of this engine forced the Regia Aeronautica to order the trimotor CANT Z.1007 for production, the first prototype flying in March 1937. The aircraft was constructed entirely of wood, save for the usual metal ancillaries and nacelle cladding. The first examples had two-bladed wooden propellers, but all later versions adopted the three-bladed metal Alfa Romeo types. In 1938, as a means to better load and performance, the CANT Z.1007bis entered production, having three 745kW Piaggio B.XIbis RC.40 radial engines as standard. The CANT Z.1007bis was the major production model, and featured revised armament, engine cowlings and dimensions.


----------



## gekho (Feb 23, 2012)

The Fokker G.I was a Dutch heavy twin-engined fighter plane comparable in size and role to the German Messerschmitt Bf 110 and the British Mosquito. Although in production prior to World War II, its combat introduction came at a time when the Netherlands was overrun. The few G.1s that were mustered into service were able to score some victories, but ultimately the aircraft was withdrawn from operations, and the remainder of the production run was taken over by the Luftwaffe as trainers. At the conclusion of hostilities, several G.Is were captured by the Germans, with the remainder of the Spanish order and G.1bs that the Danish government had ordered in 1939 completed at the Fokker plant by mid-1941 in order for the G.1s to be assigned as fighter trainers for Bf 110 crews at Wiener Neustadt. For the next two years, Flugzeugführerschule (B) 8 flew the G.1b until attrition grounded the fleet.


----------



## gekho (Feb 23, 2012)

The Fiat G.50 Freccia ("Arrow") was a World War II Italian fighter aircraft. First flown in February 1937, the G.50 was Italy’s first single-seat, all-metal monoplane with an enclosed cockpit and retractable landing gear to go into production. Pilots disliked the sliding cockpit canopy, which was not easy to open quickly and interfered with vision, so in later production series, an open cockpit was adopted. In early 1938, the Freccias served in the Regia Aeronautica including with the Aviazione Legionaria in Spain, where they proved to be fast and, typical of most Italian designs, very manoeuvrable, however, the aircraft had inadequate armament (two Breda-SAFAT 12,7 mm machine guns). The Fiat G.50 was also used in small numbers by the Croatian Air Force and 35 were flown to Finland where they served with distinction. The Luftwaffe used the G.50s as trainers and later on, due to the Italian armistice of 8 September 1943, the Luftwaffe supplied the Croatian Air Force Legion with 20 to 25 Fiat G.50s captured on Regia Aeronautica airfields in the Balkans.


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

The prototype Romano R-80.01 was a private venture design by Etienne Romano for a two-seat aerobatic biplane to use as a demonstrator. Tested in 1935 with a 179 kW (240 hp) Lorraine 7Me radial engine it was later fitted with a 209 kW (280 hp) Salmson 9Aba radial and re-designated the R-80.2. The R.80.2 was a biplane with a fixed tailwheel landing gear and with the change of scope to a tandem two-seat dual-control aerobatic trainer it was re-designated the R.82.01. Two more prototypes were built which were sold to private owners. Romano became part of the nationalised SNCASE and the French Air Force ordered the R-82 into production with 147 aircraft being delivered. The French Navy also ordered 30 R-82s and all Air Force and Navy aircraft had been delivered by May 1940.


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

Retaining the same engines, wing, and tail surfaces of the SM.91, the SM.92 was a refined version omitting the central nacelle and placing the crew in the port boom, balanced by fuel tanks in the starboard boom. The omission of the nacelle saved considerable airframe weight and drag, permitting higher speeds and longer range. The sole SM.92 was flown for the first time on November 12, 1943 under Luftwaffe auspices, but never entered production.


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

The Short Stirling was the first four-engined British heavy bomber of the Second World War. The Stirling was designed and built by Short Brothers to an Air Ministry specification from 1936, and entered service in 1941. The Stirling had a relatively brief operational career as a bomber, being relegated to second line duties from 1943 onwards when other four-engined RAF bombers, specifically the Handley Page Halifax and Avro Lancaster, took over its role.


----------



## R Leonard (Feb 24, 2012)

I keep holding out hope that someday a photo will turn up - NOTE a photo NOT a drawing - of the Fleet Air Arm F4U the Germans recovered after a forced landing in Norway.

Rich


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

Many captured Hurricanes saw service in the Luftwaffe. For example, the Hurricane I/tropical W9359 of 806 squadron at Haneish, was involved in in a dogfight with Bf109s over El Adem on 23 November 1941. The Hurricane force-landed in the desert, and the pilot was rescued by retreating troops. The fate of the Hurricane in occupied territory is not known. Other examples were:

- JG 51: This aircraft used in Winter 1940-1941. It carried RAF fighter markings used from November 1940.
- Serial DF+GC: This aircraft was captured by Germans at Mervile, 1940.
- Unit I/JFS 2, Serial DG+SC: Captured in Zerbst, Germany, circa 1941.
- Serial V7670: This aircraft was captured by Germans in North Africa in 1941.
- Serial BP176: This aircraft was captured by Germans in Egypt in 1942.
- Unit: ex 208(AC) Sqn, RAF, Serial: T9536: Ex 208 (AC) Sqn RAF Canadian built aircraft. It was captured by Germans near LG.134, Sollum on 18th October 1941. Later it was recaptured by Allies. Rotol propeller. 

Source: WINGS PALETTE - Hawker Hurricane/Sea Hurricane - Germany (Nazi)


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

The Aero A.300 was a Czechoslovakian bomber aircraft that first flew in 1938 as a much refined development of the A.304 (despite what the numbering would suggest). Despite showing much promise, development and production of the aircraft was interrupted by the outbreak of World War II. Two further prototypes were not apparently completed and were captured still under manufacture. No information as to their fate.


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

These are some of the B-24 captured by germans:

- B-24G-10-NT Ser.#42-78247.Used to test German radar and other electronics.
- B-24H-5-DT Ser.#41-28641. Became lost on a training flight two days before 453rd BG became operational. The plane was captured by Germans. It was used for supply mission to the Island of Rhodes in later 1944. It was captured back by American troops in Salzburg, Austria. 
- B-24D-1-CO 343rd BS, 98th BG, USAAF, Serial: 41-23659, I-RAIN. The plane was captured by Italians after mistaken landing at Pachino, Sicily on 24th February 1943. The plane got Italian markings and tested at Regia Aeronautica test centre at Guidonia. On 19th June 1943 Captain Giovanni Raina flew it to German test centre at Rechlin (it got civil registration I-RAIN). Throughout the testing the aeroplane was flown with Italian markings, as shown in numerous published photos from the period. Damaged by a German crew during landing after a test flight, the Liberator was never repaired, as by that time the Luftwaffe had several serviceable Liberators of later variants. 
- B-24H-5-FO, Unit: ex 719th BS, 449th BG, 47th BW, 15th AF, USAAF, Serial: ex A/3 (42-52106). This aircraft was captured by Luftwaffe at Venegono, Italy March 29th, 1944. The crew compeled to be acted in German propaganda movie. MACR 3715. It was flown by Luftwaffe on penetration missions in RAF bomber streams at night in Luftwaffe markings. Shot down by German AAA April 6th, 1945 on ferry flight from Hildesheim to Bavaria.


----------



## gekho (Feb 24, 2012)

Responding to the US Army Air Corps’ need for a high speed medium bomber, the Martin Company submitted an unusual design; a cantilever shoulder wing monoplane carrying five (later seven) crewmen. While the plane met or exceeded all performance requirements, with a wing optimized for high speed cruising, it was found to be unstable at low speeds during take-offs and landings. After a number of training accidents, modifications were made and the Marauder went on to record the lowest attrition rate of any American aircraft serving with the Air Corps' 9th Air Force in Europe, a remarkable feat considering the plane's undeserved nickname of "Widow-maker," among others.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2012)

good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Feb 29, 2012)

The Savoia-Marchetti SM.79 Sparviero (Italian for "Sparrowhawk") was a three-engined Italian medium bomber with a wood and metal structure. Originally designed as a fast passenger aircraft, this low-wing monoplane, in the years 1937–39, set 26 world records that qualified it for some time as the fastest medium bomber in the world. It first saw action during the Spanish Civil War and flew on all fronts in which Italy was involved during World War II. It became famous and achieved many successes as a torpedo bomber in the Mediterranean theater. The SM.79 was an outstanding aircraft and was certainly the best known Italian aeroplane of World War II. It was easily recognizable due to its distinctive fuselage dorsal "hump", and was well liked by its crews who nicknamed it Gobbo Maledetto ("damned hunchback"). It was the most widely produced Italian bomber of World War II, with some 1,300 built, remaining in Italian service until 1952.

When the Italians surrendered on September 8,1943, it did not end the combat record of the SM.79, and a new version, the SM.79-III torpedo-bomber, was placed in production by the RSI, the fascist government in northern Italy. Some Sparvieros were sequestrated on the spot by the Luftwaffe and used with German or Italian crews as regular Luftwaffe Utility Transports. Some served in the newly created ARSI, the Air Arm of the Repubblica Sociale Italiana which continued to fight on the side of the Axis. A few found their way to the Allied side and served with the Co-Belligerent Air Force against German Forces.


----------



## gekho (Feb 29, 2012)

The Fiat CR.32 was an Italian biplane fighter used in the Spanish Civil War and World War II. The CR 32 fought in North and East Africa, in Albania and in the Mediterranean theatre. Used extensively in the Spanish Civil War, it gained a reputation as one of the outstanding fighter biplanes of all time. But then it was overtaken by more advanced monoplane designs and was obsolete by 1939. 

In spring 1936 45 CR.32s were ordered by Austria to equip Jagdgeschwader II at Wiener Neustadt. But in March 1938 the Austrian units were absorbed into Luftwaffe. After a brief period the 36 remaining aircraft were handed over to Hungary. With the Luftwaffe, these fighters were used as advanced trainers.


----------



## gekho (Feb 29, 2012)

Developed from the M.S.300 primary trainer prototype of 1930, and its M.S.301 and M.S.302 variants, the Morane-Saulnier M.S.315 flew for the first time in October 1932. Of typically robust parasol high-wing configuration, it was of mixed construction with divided main landing gear. Four prototypes were followed by 346 series aircraft, 33 of them built post-war. In addition, five higher-powered M.S.315/2 aircraft were built for civil use, plus a single M.S.316 with a Regnier inverted-vee engine. The type became the workhorse of the French Armee de I'Air and served also with the Aeronavale and various civil flying schools. It was a favourite at many pre-war airshows flown by such notables as Thoret, Fleurquin and Detroyat. Between 1960 and 1962, 40 M.S.315s then in use as civil glider tugs were re-engined with the 164kW war-surplus Continental W-670K radial, being redesignated M.S.317.


----------



## gekho (Mar 1, 2012)

On March 11, 1943, the Ministero dell' Aeronautica had supplemented earlier orders totalling 400 machines with an order for a further 300 Ariete IIs, although at the time of the Armistice only 147 machines (99 Serie I' and 48 Serie II') had been delivered to the Regia Aeronautica and these against the initial order for 200 aircraft. The remaining 53 aircraft on this order were nearing completion on the assembly line at Reggio Emilia, and the German authorities immediately ordered "Reggiane" to complete these, together with a further 30 aircraft of which construction had started against the third order (the second awarded the Reggio Emilia plant). Furthermore, the factory was instructed to commence immediate preparations for the production of an initial quantity of 300 examples of a new version of the Ariete II mounting a BMW 801 engine and reverting to the original fivespar wing with integral fuel tankage of the Re.2000.

The factory personnel protested that they were unable to produce such wings as they possessed no suitable sealing materials, but the Germans overruled these objections, saying that the necessary materials would be obtained from Sweden. Design of a suitable mounting to adapt the BMW 801 for installation in the Ariete II was completed rapidly, and a prototype mount was constructed in the experimental shop and transported to Germany where presumably a trial installation was to have been made in an Ariete II airframe. However, Allied attacks on Reggio Emilia put paid to all plans to manufacture the BMW 801-powered Ariete II, and also seriously affected completion of the aircraft already on the assembly line. In fact, only two were handed over to the Luftwaffe in November followed by a further six in December, and an Allied attack on the night of January 7-8, 1944 terminated production once and for all. What machinery and tooling could be salvaged from the Reggio Emilia plant was then transferred to Caproni's Taliedo factory and to another facility at Biella where tooling had already begun for 70 of the Ariete lls of the 300 that had been ordered by the Italian Ministero in March 1943. In the event, only two aircraft were completed at Biella, and of 60 built at Taliedo during 1944, only 25 reached the Luftwaffe. The Ariete II attack fighters taken over by the Luftwaffe at the time of the Italian Armistice and those delivered subsequently were delivered to hastily-formed Schlachtgruppen in France for operations against the increasingly troublesome French resistance forces, particularly in the areas of Aisne, Vercors and Limoges, some operating from the airfield at Etampes-Mondesir.

After the Italian Armistice the Luftwaffe seized a number of Re 2002s for use by the Schlachtgeschwader, and instructed the Reggiane plant to complete 53 aircraft then under construction, 25 of these actually reaching the Luftwaffe.

Source: Reggiane Re 2002 Ariete II


----------



## gekho (Mar 1, 2012)

Marcel Riffard, who joined the French company Societe Anonyme des Avions Caudron as chief designer in 1932, became renowned during the next four years when well streamlined racing aircraft of his design won the Coupe Deutsch de la Meurthe contests in 1934, 1935 and 1936. The excellence of the basic design induced the company to develop a lightweight fighter aircraft that would benefit from the experience gained in construction and development of the Coupe Deutsch contenders, leading to the Caudron C.710 prototype which flew for the first time on 18 July 1936.

The C.710, despite its small size and weight, soon showed its potential for development, for even with fixed landing gear and armed by two 20mm cannon its 336kW Renault 12Ro1 engine was sufficient to provide a maximum speed that exceeded that of many contemporary fighters. This led to the C.713 Cyclone, first flown in December 1937, which was generally similar in overall design and powerplant, but which introduced retractable tailwheel type landing gear and redesigned vertical tail surfaces. Final evolution of Riffard's design was the C.714.01 prototype, first flown in the summer of 1938, which differed by having some structural strengthening and a wing of improved profile.

The factory testing of this prototype confirmed Riffard's performance estimates, and it was handed over to the CEMA for trials in September 1938. In November there followed an order for 100 C.714 production aircraft which were required to have four 7.5mm wing-mounted machine-guns. Of low-wing cantilever monoplane configuration, the C.714 was an all-wood construction, except that all control surfaces had light alloy framework and fabric covering. The wing section was so shallow that it wasnot possible to mount machine-guns conventionally, within the wing structure, and special streamlined pods were designed, these carrying a pair of guns beneath each wing.

Production began in the summer of 1939, and 50 of the aircraft which had been intended to serve with the Armee de I'Air were diverted to the assistance of Finland, but only six had been received by 12 March 1940, the balance being presumed to have been lost en route. It is believed that about 40 C.714s were delivered to the French air force, which, after some 90 had been built, cancelled production because of dissatisfaction with the type's rate of climb. They were used to equip an all-Polish squadron which became known as the 'Warsaw Group' (GC 1/145), this unit seeing action against the Germans between 2-13 June 1940. Following the collapse of France, a small number were used by the Vichy French air force, and about 20 were confiscated by the Germans for use by the Luftwaffe.


----------



## gekho (Mar 1, 2012)

No info


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 1, 2012)

gekho said:


> No info



Specifications Osádka: - Crew: - 
Rozpětí: 15,60 m Wingspan: 15.60 m 
Délka: 11,69 m Length: 11.69 m 
Výška: - m Height: - m 
Nosná plocha: 35,44 m² Wing area: 35.44 m² 
Plošné zatížení: - kg/m² Wing loading: - kg / m 
Hmotnost prázdného stroje: 3102 kg Empty weight: 3102 kg 
Max. Max. vzletová hmotnost : - kg Takeoff Weight: - kg 
Pohonná jednotka: 2x Walter Sagitta I-MR Powerplant: 2 x Walter Sagitta I-MR 
Výkon pohonné jednotky: 542 k (404 kW) Power drive unit: 542 hp (404 kW) 
[ editovat ] Výkony [ edit ] Performance Cestovní rychlost: - km/h Cruising speed: - km / h 
Maximální rychlost: 380 km/h Maximum speed: 380 km / h 
Dostup: 7000 m Ceiling: 7000 m 
Stoupavost: 6,6 m/s Rate of climb: 6.6 m / s 
Dolet: 1250 km Range: 1250 km 
[ editovat ] Výzbroj [ edit ] Armament 1x pevný kulomet vz. 1x fixed machine gun vz. 30 ráže 7,92 mm 30 caliber 7.92 mm 
1x pohyblivý kulomet vz. 1x mobile machine gun vz. 30 ráže 7,92 mm 30 caliber 7.92 mm 
500 kg bomb 500 kg bombs 

Praga E-51 prototype was very interesting modern and innovatively solved reconnaissance and light bomber aircraft. Stroj byl zalétán 26. The machine flew on the 26th května 1938 s třídílným křídlem a střeleckou věží na zádi trupu. May 1938 with a three turret wing and aft fuselage. Věž však způsobovala velké problémy hlavně v oblasti ocasních ploch, takže byla sejmuta a na zádi se objevilo aerodynamicky příznivě vyřešené střeliště. The tower, however, caused major problems mainly in the tail, so it was removed and the stern appeared aerodynamically shoot favorably resolved. Přesto se dále projevovaly některé nedostatky, které nebyly do německé okupace v roce 1939 spolehlivě vyřešeny. Yet also exhibited some flaws that were not the German occupation in 1939 reliably resolved. Po obsazení zbytku Československa Němci stroj zabavili a předali svým vojenským expertům a konstruktérům ke zkoumání. After the occupation of the rest of Czechoslovakia, the German machine confiscated and handed over its military experts and engineers to investigate.


----------



## A4K (Mar 1, 2012)

Great stuff mate!


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

The Farman F.222 began to enter service with Armee de l'Air in the spring of 1937. Unlike its predecessor, this plane featured a retractable undercarriage. Twenty-four aircraft were produced with redesigned front fuselages and dihedral added to the outer wing. During World War II these planes were used in leaflet raids over Germany and then night bombing raids during May and June 1940. These resulted in three losses. The Farman F.222 was involved in a notable operation carried out by French fighter pilot James Denis. On June 20, 1940, realising that the Battle of France was lost, Denis borrowed a Farman F.222 from an airbase near Saint-Jean-d'Angély. He flew to Britain with twenty of his friends, and joined the Free French Air Force, in which service he subsequently became an ace, shooting down nine German aircraft.


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

The Germans were not especially interested in this airplane, but on 21 May 1943, Luftwaffe requested Regia Aeronautica to hand over 39 Lioré et Olivier LeO 451, captured by Italians troops in SNCASE factory in Ambérieu-en-Bugey (Lyon). The Luftwaffe - that claimed to have previously bought the Lioré - gave in exchange a stock of 30 Dewoitine D.520. Subsequently, the 451s were converted into transport aircraft for fuel and troops. Other Lioré were delivered to the Regia Aeronautica and 12 were put in service with a ground attack unit, although they saw almost no active service.


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

Some MB 151 and MB 152 captured in 1940 were transformed under German colors for training. The MB 151 n°55 (Y-542) was damaged on September 22nd, 1940 by Oberfeldwebel Otto Schulz (future Ritter Kreuz) ; it was probably used at that time at the Ergänzungsstaffel of the JG 51 at Cazaux (France). In 1942, some MB 152 of GC II/8 under Vichy colors were also transferred to the Luftwaffe as training aircrafts.


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

After the armistice in September 1943, the Germans captured 200 SM.82s, many being operated as transports by the Luftwaffe. The Germans were thus rewarded for the delays in their order for 100 S.82s, only 35 of which were delivered in 1943. These aircraft had better capabilities as transports than the Ju 52, the standard transport aircraft of the Luftwaffe, even if it was much more robust, being all metal. The "Savoia Gruppen" operated many of these aircraft, with a force in early 1944 of over 230 aircraft, but little is recorded of the activities of these aircraft in the last 18 months of the war as most were adhoc units.records were either not kept or destroyed. In 1944 almost 300 SM.82s were built for the Germans, as no bombing raid on the Savoia Marchetti factory was ever made by the Allies, which is something of a mystery since it was one of the most important aircraft industries in the Italian Social Republic, the puppet state installed by Germany in northern Italy. The aircraft continued in service with both the Fascist and Allied Italian air forces. Of around 750 SM.82s built, about 500 were used by the Germans.

In September 1943, despite the almost extinction of bombers units, there were still 150 SM.84s in available, with over 100 serviceable. Almost all of these were captured by the Germans, though they were rarely used. Some were sent to the Slovenské vzdušné zbrane, and 10 remained with RSI's Aeronautica Nazionale Repubblicana, but were not used. Seven were used by the Italian Co-Belligerent Air Force as transports. Shortly after the end of WWII, the aircraft was phased out of service.


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

The Praga BH-41, later redesignated E-41, was a military advanced trainer aircraft produced in Czechoslovakia during the 1930s. Designed in response to a Defence Ministry competition and based on the BH-39, it was a conventional biplane design with unstaggered two-bay wings of equal span. The pilot and instructor sat in open cockpits in tandem, and the fixed tailskid undercarriage featured divided main units. The powerplant had been specified by the government to be the Hispano-Suiza 8Fb which were then being manufactured under licence by Škoda. The E-41 was selected as the winner of the competition, and a contract for 43 aircraft was signed. Praga also produced a verion powered by a ZOD 260 radial diesel engine, designated the E-141. This was not a success and only a single prototype was built. In 1936, a BH-41 was fitted with a Walter Pollux II engine, and designated the E-241. Following successful trials, an order was placed for a second batch of aircraft, this time for 95 machines with this engine.


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

The SK V6 experimental twin-boom light monoplane illustrated here was eventually adapted as the SK SL6 to /light test the control surface arrangement of 8lohm and Voss's proposed "Arrow Wing".


----------



## gekho (Mar 2, 2012)

The Ilyushin Il-2 (Cyrillic Илью́шин Ил-2) was a ground-attack aircraft (Shturmovik) in the Second World War, produced by the Soviet Union in very large numbers. In combination with its successor, the Ilyushin Il-10, a total of 42,330 were built, making it the single most produced military aircraft design in all of aviation history, as well as one of the most produced piloted aircraft in history along with the American postwar civilian Cessna 172 and the Soviets' own Polikarpov Po-2. It is regarded as the best ground attack aircraft of World War II. It was a prominent aircraft for tank killing with its accuracy in dive bombing and its 23mm guns being able to penetrate tanks' thin back armour.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is A Fairey Battle of 150 squadron crash landed in France.


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2012)

Good pics!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 8, 2012)

Where do you get this stuff?!?!?!?! Awesome!


----------



## gekho (Jul 22, 2012)

P-40 served with the RAF as Tomahawks; with Gen Chennault's AVG or "Flying Tiger" group in China; with the RAAF, SAAF, Soviet Union and Turkish Air Force. Improved P-40D and P-4OE served with the RAF as Kittyhawks, with the RCAF and Soviet Union; and still later versions went to the RNZAF. USAAF usage of the P-40 was mainly in the Middle East and Pacific theatres, but by far the greatest proportion of P-40 built went to Allied nations under Lend-Lease agreements.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 22, 2012)

Interesting photo... looks like the gear just collapsed.


----------



## Fra61 (Sep 8, 2012)

Friends, thanks for all this pictures. Do you know if The Fairey Battle was having the german cross and swastika? Thanks
Francesco - Italy


----------



## stona (Sep 8, 2012)

No it didn't.
I have a photo with that Battle visible in the background taken in a hangar at Rechlin. It doesn't look flyable,not least because the wings are removed,and it still carries its original RAF markings.
I'm not sure of its ultimate fate but it probably ended up being recycled,melted down as we used to say.

Edit:
Here you go. The Battle is at the end of the line. This image was originally published in "Der Adler".







Cheers

Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

The UT-1 was designed as a single-seater advanced trainer and aerobatic airplane by the team led by Alexander Sergeevich Yakovlev. The first prototype, designated the AIR-14, was flown in early 1936. The AIR-14 was a small low-winged monoplane with a fixed tailwheel undercarriage, with a welded steel fuselage and a wooden wing. After some changes, the AIR-14 was accepted for production. Among other improvements, the 75 kW (100 hp) Shvetsov M-11 radial was changed to the more powerful 86 kW (115 hp) M-11G. The plane received the designation UT-1, primary/advanced trainer); despite this designation, it was not suitable for primary training.

The UT-1 was used as a transitional type between the UT-2 and fighters like the I-16. It was not easy to fly, requiring precise piloting, thus forming an ideal intermediate between basic trainers and the maneuverable but tricky to fly I-16. In 1939 the plane was modified by moving the engine 26 cm (10 in) forward, which improved its handling. During production, the 112 kW (150 hp) M-11E engine was also used. Soviet pilots broke several records on the UT-1 before the war, some on its floatplane variant. In total, 1,241 aircraft were built between December 1936 and 1940.

During World War II, from 1941, the UT-1 was also used for reconnaissance. Some were used as improvised combat machines, after fitting with underwing machine guns or even 2 unguided rockets. In February 1942, about 50 UT-1 were converted in workshops as improvised ground attack planes UT-1B (УТ-1б), fitted with two machineguns and 2-4 rockets. They were next used in the Black Sea Fleet aviation in Sevastopol and Caucasus. The survivors were disarmed in December 1942.


----------



## gekho (Mar 17, 2013)

A long with Germany, Great Britain and the USA, in the mid-1930s the Soviet Union saw the need to develop a multi-purpose tactical bomber. The resulting Su-2 never achieved the air superiority enjoyed by the Germans and suffered terrible losses at the hands of Messerschmitt Bf 109 and Focke-Wulf 190 fighters. These losses resulted in the Su-2's premature relegation to second-line tasks in 1942. Pavel Osipovich Sukhoi was undoubtedly one of the greatest Soviet aircraft designers of all time. However, his first design to see combat the Su-2, suffered greatly at the hands of German fighters in 1941 and 1942.

Developed from the ANT-51, the first production Su-2 (then designated BB-1) flew in April 1940 and by September 1941, five aircraft were being produced every day. With its two-man crew, cockpit armour and robust, mainly wooden construction, the aircraft was initially successful, carrying out short-range bombing, reconnaissance and artillery-spotting missions in the first weeks of the German invasion. However, once the Su-2 encountered the Bf 109 fighters, losses rapidly began to mount. Desperate fighting in 1942, when some Su-2s were converted into makeshift fighters, resulted in severe attrition rates. By the end of the year, the surviving Su-2s had been withdrawn and assigned to second-line duties. Throughout the Su-2's service life, a number of different variants were produced, including a version carrying eight unguided rockets and the more powerful Su-4 with an M-82 engine.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 27, 2013)

I hope you don't mind if I share a few captured aircraft with German markings. I came across these on foreign language websites but I thought they would fit here.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 27, 2013)

Very cool Bill!


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2013)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Bernhart (May 30, 2013)

something very wrong seeing the russian stuff with German markings


----------

